# Ibanez V7/V8 pickups any good?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I got this set of pickups in a trade. Not being an Ibanez guitar fan, I know nothing of their pickups. I have a guitar with passive EMG copy pickups that feedback in a bad way I've been told. LIkely just cheaply made and crappy materials. Are the V7/V8 pickups really a bad pickup to look at as an upgrade, or are they better than it's been reputed that they are muddy junk. I am not a wiring wizard, so I don't want to go through the trouble of swapping them out if they really are junky pickups. I was told they came out of a MIJ S540, but all my searching says no they did not as the S540 is HSS config. Any Ibanez or pickup experts want to chime in and learn me a little something about these particular pickups?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Www.sevenstring.org - lots of info there i believe.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Look up LonePhantom online. 

I like the pickups fine I had them in my MTM2), but apparently come alive if you swap the magnets between the two. They are an upgrade over the pickups that come in the cheap Ibbys.

And they came in a lot of Ibbys over the years, so it is entirely pssible they came out of an "S", though I don't understand why that matters.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I cant remember if these are the ibby labelled dimarzios or not.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Rollin Hand The guy made it sound like the S was the ultimate guitar to pull these pickups from. Will Lone Phantom explain how to swap magnets? Or is it literally take the magnets off the bottom and swap them. Affix with 2 way tape? Never swapped, nor removed, magnets before.

**edit....I found the write up on Lone Phantom and it explains the difference in the pickups by switching magnets, so next is actually swapping the magnets. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

No worries. The pickups don't care what guitar they're in. You would most likely find them in an RG.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

They're not bad. Not worth putting the time and effort into swapping magnets though.


----------

